# INTJ or INTP type 1w2???



## whatgoeshere (Jan 21, 2017)

Hello! I just need some help confirming my type, it's not constant and I would just like some closure.

I've been tested as an ISTJ, ISTP, INTJ and an INTP but I'm pretty sure I'm not a sensor type. I've taken an 'INTJ or INTP' test and it was pretty much 50/50 with a few more points on the INTJ side. I didn't feel like that was accurate enough so I attempted to type myself using function stacks but I had trouble with it.
I've watched videos online comparing the two and I felt like I shared more traits with INTJ's but when I compared myself with the other INTJ's I didn't feel as intellectual as them, I hope I'm not stereotyping but they really seemed to be able to discuss a single topic for a while, I got bored easily. Maybe it could be because of my 1w2 enneagram type, I'm not really sure. I think it's an odd enneagram type for either INTJ or INTP which is probably why I mistype a lot.

I also don't feel like an INTP because I get easily stressed, and I'm pretty hard on myself especially when it comes to goals and standards I set for myself. This could also be because of my 1w2 enneagram.

I just need an answer. I've been obsessed with MBTI and personality typing for a while now and it drives me nuts knowing that even though I spend so much time researching it I still can't type myself!
Please, when you read my post what do you see? An INTJ or INTP? Oh, and if my enneagram type is incorrect can you tell me? I'll happily ask questions if you need to me to. 

Any help is appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Shroud Shifter (Sep 9, 2015)

I see INTP. INTP is the one to constantly second-guess their type, and they can get easily stressed and be hard on themselves too. I know I am.


----------



## Candy Apple (Sep 10, 2015)

INTPs like to seek out many different ideas and topics and they try to make sense of it logically for their own understanding. 

INTJs like to use logic to order the external world and they take into account external measures such as time, money, data, etc. They like when things are done efficiently and they like productivity.


----------



## Maybe (Sep 10, 2016)

whatgoeshere said:


> Hello! I just need some help confirming my type, it's not constant and I would just like some closure.
> 
> I've been tested as an ISTJ, ISTP, INTJ and an INTP but I'm pretty sure I'm not a sensor type. I've taken an 'INTJ or INTP' test and it was pretty much 50/50 with a few more points on the INTJ side. I didn't feel like that was accurate enough so I attempted to type myself using function stacks but I had trouble with it.
> I've watched videos online comparing the two and I felt like I shared more traits with INTJ's but when I compared myself with the other INTJ's I didn't feel as intellectual as them, I hope I'm not stereotyping but they really seemed to be able to discuss a single topic for a while, I got bored easily. Maybe it could be because of my 1w2 enneagram type, I'm not really sure. I think it's an odd enneagram type for either INTJ or INTP which is probably why I mistype a lot.
> ...


I am not well knowledged in enneagram nor am I fully versed in MBTI, however I know quite a bit more about MBTI.

A 1 enneagram would be very weird indeed for an INTP. However there is a fighting chance in the following types according to the data:

xSxJ and xNTJ

Enneagram 1 is a very orderly type

Enneagram and MBTI Correlation
Enneagram Type 1


----------



## Shroud Shifter (Sep 9, 2015)

I don't know much about enneagram, but just read about type 1. If you really think you're type 1, either your Si is very well-developed indeed or you might want to consider ISTJ.


----------



## whatgoeshere (Jan 21, 2017)

Thanks guys! But I think I figured it out finally! I'm an ISTP! Thanks for your input!

Edit: Or maybe I'm not... I've always been kinda of out of it and daydreamy. Always in my head. I liked science a lot. Liked a lot of documentaries, I loved learning new stuff, I was very isolated. I remember in 6th grade there was a programming class and I picked up on it quickly. I remember during the summer I programmed games for my little cousin all day. That's all I did all throughout my summer.
Always loved the computer as a kid, even when I was really young like 6 and 7 I just remember explore all the folders of my computer, making stories with powerpoint, discovering how to do new things with my computer... like changing icons for applications, changing system sounds... etc.
I would just find something interesting and continue to dabble in it until I became bored.

Hmm. I guess I do sound like an INTP, maybe an ISTP... I don't know anymore...

My current interests include handwriting analysis, programming, mbti, psychology, writing, homeopathy and art. Are these interests INTP or not? I don't know.

I like trying to take many different ideas and combining them into something new, I have a wild imagination, I'm always writing my ideas down, combining some, building upon others... this is usually when I'm being creative, like coming up with a new setting for my stories, new story ideas or new art ideas... etc...

I remember when on of my neighbors admitted to me that she had anxiety I just starting telling her all these different ways she could possibly get rid of it naturally if she wanted to... same the with my aunt, when she told me she had pneumonia and I immediately started researching how to get rid of it, what causes it and what not.
When other loved one had a mental breakdown I started researching what could she possibly be specifically suffering from... a brief psychotic break, schizophrenia, sleep deprivation... etc and then how to get rid of it.

I'm very lazy and uninterested until a problem shows up.

Sorry for all the text, I'm just spilling everything out. I've considered all the possible types from the people above me (thanks guys) But I hope you guys don't mind if I add more information about myself. I think this is enough, I won't add anymore.

Edit: 
I guess INTJ. I wouldn't say ISTJ, no duty, not grounded at all.
I guess I should also mention that I've always been very, very anxious, and stressed as a child and a little bit now as an adult... that could lead to a more developed Si I guess.
If all else fails I guess I'll just be fine typing myself as a neurotic as hell INTX... even though that really wouldn't be correct when you consider that functions don't work like that.


----------



## Candy Apple (Sep 10, 2015)

You could fill out a questionnaire and post it here.


----------



## whatgoeshere (Jan 21, 2017)

Candy Apple said:


> You could fill out a questionnaire and post it here.


Okay.

0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.


* *




Yes, I'm in a stressful situation. I'm with my mom at the moment and we don't get along at all. we drive each other up the walls. Some other family members helped me move away from her and I actually live in completely different state now and I'm just back here to help my older sister (Who lives with my mom) with her baby. Each and every month I go to help with my sister and her baby and then back with my aunt in another state. It doesn't cost much since I always buy a bus ticket really early in advance so it can be cheaper.
I do suffer from Generalized Anxiety Disorder, I was diagnosed with that and it just means I'm always anxious, always on edge. After some research I self diagnosed myself with Dysautonomia. It's when your brain is stuck using your sympathetic nervous system a.k.a 'fight or flight' mode and usually happens to a person who is under constant stress for a very long time. (my childhood)
This had made me a very antsy, nervous person. I honestly feel like I have ADD, which is something Dysautonomia can cause.
Special life circumstances? Let's just say I had a very stressful, bizarre, lonely childhood which explains my anxiety.
I do self medicate. I prefer the natural way though. I changed my diet to a more natural one to help with my anxiety and to hopefully prevent any other illnesses, especially mental illness. I use herbs and tea for my anxiety, they seem more 'gentle' than pharmaceuticals.

Current state of mind? I am stressed as he** right now and I don't even know exactly why. Nothing is happening, but that's GAD for you, I'm not totally like this when I'm with my aunt.




1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.


* *




flic*kr/p/QQMHbq (Can't post links, you can just replace the star with a dot if you'd like) I find it very surreal and beautiful. I notice the warm colors. This is something I would either save on my phone or print out to use as inspiration for something more creative later.




2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?


* *




I would be thinking "What on earth are we going to do?", "What the heck caused it?", "Is it about to get dark?", "Does anyone have a phone?", "Someone might have to walk to find a gas station, a car shop, I don't know! We need to find someone who can fix this unless there is anyone with me who can fix it?", "Does anyone have a map or a GPS?", "Do we have food or snacks?", "Where the hell are we?", "No one is panicking, right?"

If it's getting dark and we have snacks I'll tell everyone we can stay in the car and two of us could maybe see if there is something up the road that can help us... if we have a map we could maybe walk or find a gas station.... if it's too dark out and no one has a flashlight we should just stay in the car I guess... I don't know... can someone fix the car? Can we call someone? 




3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?


* *




I really don't want to go to a party. Maybe there is a quieter place around the area that I can go to. I'll tell them to have fun and that it's okay if the driver wants to drink because I can drive them back since I won't be partying at all.




4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?


* *




It's debate time. I just have to argue, I really love defending my stance. I can't explain it, I know it can get others upset but I don't do it to hurt others feelings I do it because how simulating it is. It's fun and at the end I try to see everyone's point of view.
Or I could force myself to shut up and not say anything if appropriate so I won't offend anyone or create drama. To be honest on the drive back I'll probably be listening to music daydreaming. I don't think I would argue with my friend. I don't know. Maybe, it depends really...




5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?

* *




I think I'll react sort of like a deer staring at headlights. I wouldn't know what to do. I don't like conflict with others. I don't like to meddle in others business. I'd feel upset for not helping or doing something. I'll probably regret not reacting later and beat myself up for it. Since it would make me feel bad I'll have try to think about something else and get it out of my mind.




6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?


* *




That everyone deserves to have a nice, okay life. I'm not talking about riches and wealth because that's not even possible for everyone, but just having people's basic needs taken care of. If you can give a little well then give a little, you don't have to give all you have just enough to help fallen people get back on their feet and to continue on with life.

I think I think that way because of how much struggling me and family experience.

How can my values change? I don't know. I hope they don't, I hope I answered this question correctly and didn't interpret it the wrong way.




7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?


* *




I don't know what distinguishes my personality from everyone else. I wouldn't change anything about my personality. I can't even change my personality. I wish I was less lazier but I can change that with goals I set for myself.




8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?


* *




I don't like gut feelings. I don't like hunches. They're usually triggered when something riles me up too much that I can't think straight but I still try my hardest to dismiss them during that state. Even when I'm panicking.




9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?


* *




I like daydreaming. It really makes me feel better. Did it all the time as a kid, do it frequently as an adult. Although, I really need to learn how to curb it because daydreaming is a kind of thinking... and obsessive thinking... a.k.a racing thoughts and it is not good for my anxiety it actually makes it worse but I can't stop because I like all the ideas and stories I come up with. Anxiety can cause excessive daydreaming since it sort of disassociate the anxious individual from their anxious feelings... so I'm in a sort of loop. I also like to move, it helps me with my anxiety, like jump rope, walking, exercising... but sometimes it feels like a chore. (Sorry for going off on tangents)

What drains me most, believe it or not, are my intellectual pursuits: programming, writing, art, piano, studying, etc.
I like learning, I have goals but I have a hard time sitting still and not to mention sometimes sitting down and taking the time to listen to a lecture or read a book can be really boring and my anxiety makes my attention span really short. But I'll study when I feel like it or when I start to get really anxious because I've sitting around doing nothing for 2 weeks and haven't made any progress in anything. I feel the need to always do 'something', I always have to work towards 'something', but something intellectual or beneficial to me, not dishes, or chores, setting up appointments. (I hope what I said made sense because I think way too fast sometimes to the point where I might sound scattered and incoherent.)




10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?


* *




outward behavior: I at least try to look and act normal. I try to be aware of my body language and facial expressions if I'm able to. If I start to start to act anxious or weird I just leave the room. I don't want to offend others in anyway.

internal thought process: I make sure I don't judge, mind my business. Keep my mind clear so I can be aware of others around me or start to daydream when feeling anxious or stressed. I like to keep to myself and to not make assumptions about others. I also like to be observant of others perception of me so I don't offend anyone.


----------



## whatgoeshere (Jan 21, 2017)

Sorry for second guessing you guys, I guess it's my one that makes me obsessive with perfect results. I was thinking too fast, I should have stopped questioning myself especially when the INTP (Sound Shifter) said he thought I was an INTP.

Okay, good bye! Thank you! Mods can close this thread!


----------

